# Answered: Will shrubs grow on the beach? See all the great tips in this post!



## Oldtimer (Apr 23, 2020)

I have planted one as a test but am not a TTer so am wondering if anyone has confirmed that shrubs won’t grow on sand. I’d love to plant hibiscus near my palm trees but if they won’t grow so be it.

Thanks.


----------



## corlee1289 (Apr 23, 2020)

I don’t think they will? Flower seeds won’t frown in the sand.


----------



## Zen (Apr 23, 2020)

they will not grow on them. though why not terraform some grass around your tree and plant them there?


----------



## Oldtimer (Apr 23, 2020)

Thanks, Coralee and for the idea of terraforming, Zen. I keep forgetting that we have so much capability in this game through the terraforming tools.


----------



## Imbri (Apr 23, 2020)

I don't think they will grow, but there's nothing to keep you from moving them to the beach once they've matured.


----------



## Ace Marvel (Apr 23, 2020)

I saw a video of a youtuber: 



That confirms that they don't grow on sand.


----------



## Oldtimer (Apr 23, 2020)

So glad to have seen this video. I probably would have forgotten to go talk to Nook and missed the DIY for the hedge until after I had started planting. Thanks for pointing it out!


----------

